# Fire SUV



## Foxbat (Jun 18, 2009)

Enjoy ^_^
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kSiwoKCiy-s


----------



## guardian528 (Jun 18, 2009)

> hey guys, right there, where there's that fire, i'd like for you to put water on it, consistently, until there's no more fire. And we wanna take a similar approach right here; we wanna put water on the fire, until there's no more fire.



hahaha that is such a great clip, love it


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jun 19, 2009)

ha ha ha! Great! Good thing I'm on the engine and not the "Fire SUV"!


----------



## DV_EMT (Jun 19, 2009)

haha... thats pretty good.


----------

